# Been Sometime



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 9, 2006)

I have decided to keep a lower profile on the board and not post pieces. It has been a good 4 months and I may have only posted once in the last half year.

Here are few examples

Choir Medley with real choir for 615 music (gospel piece not 615)

http://scoredog.tv/Choir%20medly.mp3

The Assassin...a JW tpe piece with EIS elements

http://scoredog.tv/The%20Assassin%20V1.mp3

Gypsy Jazz Medley 

I talked 615 music into allowing me to have some fun

http://scoredog.tv/Gypsy%20Jazz%20medley.mp3


----------



## JacquesMathias (Aug 9, 2006)

hehehe  Very very good Craig!!! I loved "The Assassin" ! We have great composers on this board :wink: Good to be here! The "Choir Medley" is very nice as well!

Hey, why keep a low profile? Post your work man! Hats off!
All great stuff! :wink:


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Aug 9, 2006)

THIS IS ALL CRAP. 

Just kidding. It sounds great. You are the man. Please post more of your recent stuff!! 

Colin


----------



## Evan Gamble (Aug 9, 2006)

Loved all of it!

Don't keep your work on the downlow too much!


----------



## Damon (Aug 9, 2006)

Wow great stuff Craig! Great orchestration and samples on 'The Assasin'. Nice job :wink:


----------



## Niah (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes Craig please don't be shy keep posting pieces more regulary.  

I especially like The Assassin - IMO it shows great improvement from previous orchestral works.


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 9, 2006)

Great job Craig...as usual. Nice trumpets in there.

Are we actually ever going to see that Wildcat footbal or B-Ball game together?  :wink:


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 9, 2006)

Good stuff, Craig... 

Um... my wife is a Wildcat too...  Lotta Wildcats 'round here.


----------



## JBacal (Aug 9, 2006)

I can't tell if it's live or if it's Memorex anymore (anyone remember those old commercials with Ella?)

All sounds good to me!

I especially enjoyed the gypsy jazz-- it's something I don't hear on these boards very often.
Best,
Jay


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 9, 2006)

kid-surf @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> Good stuff, Craig...
> 
> Um... my wife is a Wildcat too...  Lotta Wildcats 'round here.



Yep...more than you even know. We're about to take over Hollywood actually. All part of the secret master plan. :wink: 

Gary LeMel and Nick Bonomo over at Warner Brother's are a part of it too. :wink: 

In fact...I should meet with them again....hmmm.... :twisted: 

:smile:


----------



## PaulR (Aug 9, 2006)

There's some good things going on in the Gypsy track - some TM feel and DjR and SG.

Pretty good.


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 9, 2006)

Brian Ralston @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> kid-surf @ Wed Aug 09 said:
> 
> 
> > Good stuff, Craig...
> ...




So that's why your guys names are on my wife's phone sheet. :twisted: 

I often wonder why she leaves at the stroke of midnight every monday night..... secret meetings by moonlight under the Hollywood sign? Ahhh.. It's all beginning to make sense. 

I think there's another agent at CAA who's a Wildcat. For some reason I think there's some big producer who's a Wildcat too... I was thinking Brian Grazier but I think he's a Trojan now that I think about it.

Go Cats!!!..... err, I mean Bruins. :twisted: You guys almost tricked me. :lol:


----------



## Brian Ralston (Aug 9, 2006)

kid-surf @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> I was thinking Brian Grazier but I think he's a Trojan now that I think about it.
> 
> Go Cats!!!..... err, I mean Bruins. :twisted: You guys almost tricked me. :lol:



See...by covering all my bases, I can legitamently say I am a Wildcat and a Trojan. So...Bear Down!...and...Fight On!. :twisted: :wink:


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 9, 2006)

The Master Plan........... :twisted:


----------



## Jackull (Aug 9, 2006)

Crego,

El pedazo gitano es realmente impresionante.

Buen trabajo senor...



(that's from the dictionary)  

jackULL

Gypsy clarinet & solo violins are VSL?


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 9, 2006)

Fantastic stuff, Craig!  

It had to be great to get to hear a live choir do some of those pieces.  

You know what that first Orff-esque choir piece needs, don't you? Harmonica! :mrgreen: 

- Mike Greene


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 9, 2006)

Congrats Craig - sounds like you've taken your music to a new level, especially with Assassin! Great choir stuff too - keep it up man.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the nice comments



Colin O'Malley @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> THIS IS ALL CRAP.
> 
> Colin



Ah, someone who truley understands me.

Brian,Kid...I know we will finally see a game...lets do it this year. I really am a BBall freak more than football, i just like the pacing of the sport. I am also just a U of A homer, even post on the boards there now and then since I am banned from NS...pretty sorry isn't it. I have no life...:(

Paul, thanks I am trying to figure out TM.

Gracias (I looked that up too) Jackull

Mike I heard yours and Linwoods pieces and pulled out my old harmonica. At 4 pm I was rushed to emergency with tetnis. Actually I did play it a little. Just don't like the feel of that slobberly thing. You got the job.


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 9, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> . . . pulled out my old harmonica. At 4 pm I was rushed to emergency with tetnis.


Tetnis? Craig, if the harmonica has that much rust and sharp edges on it, then get a new one! :shock: :mrgreen: 

Wow, hope everything turned out OK. I don't even know the symptoms. When I grew up, it was always lockjaw that we heard about, but I don't even know if that's real.

FWIW, my wife is also a UofA grad. I love Tucson.  

- Mike Greene


----------



## Marsdy (Aug 10, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu 10 Aug said:


> Just don't like the feel of that slobberly thing.



You should probably try more lube.

:shock: 

(P.S. eeeeeuuuuuwwww.)
(P.P.S. Uber cool cues dude.)


----------



## PaulR (Aug 10, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> Paul, thanks I am trying to figure out TM.



Third Man.


----------



## Dan Selby (Aug 10, 2006)

Really good work, Craig - comp, realisation, production all top notch! The gypsy jazz brought to mind the Charlie Byrd and Laurindo Almeida CD, Tango... do you have it? - it's great.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## ComposerDude (Aug 10, 2006)

Craig - this is great stuff, glad VI could get a Scoredog fix at last!

-Peter


----------



## Rob Elliott (Aug 10, 2006)

Really like the real choir (what a diff!!!) Hope VSL or someone comes out with something that even approaches this in tone and performance.

Assassin was fun. Reminded me of the 'pursuit' cue in the second Star Wars film. Really liked your string programming on this one.

I have a possible need for your guitar playing on a project - I'll write you an PM.


Rob


----------



## Frederick Russ (Aug 10, 2006)

Hey Craigster,

Just took another listen to Assassin - nice stuff! How about a detailed list of your samples lineup used? Sonics are great - good job.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 10, 2006)

Thanks again guys,

Dave I'll try the lube, any suggestions?

"Really like the real choir (what a diff!!!) Hope VSL or someone comes out with something that even approaches this in tone and performance."

Rob, Here is something interesting, this choir was recorded in a fairly small space. I have been to the silent stage and it is larger, so i believe VSL could pull it off from a ligistic standpoint.




JBacal @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> I can't tell if it's live or if it's Memorex anymore (anyone remember those old commercials with Ella?)
> 
> All sounds good to me!
> 
> ...



Well the choir and guitar is live of course, but that is it on the choir medely. Assassin is all mockup. Gypsy Jazz is real except bass which is Trilogy or Bardstown "The Bass" depending on the tune and strings on the first cut.

"Hey Craigster, 

Just took another listen to Assassin - nice stuff! How about a detailed list of your samples lineup used? Sonics are great - good job."

Uh oh...I am almost afraid to answer this

All PP except
English Horn...SI (did some programming to it)
some horns...SI and Vi-pro
some trumps...vi-pro
All bones...vi-pro
Tuba...Sam
Harp is VSL

I often use more VSL but is hot again in LA and I am doing this on 3 comps(easily). My VI's are on another comp. This could be done on just 2 if I was setup for it.

Perc is QLSO, Sams and SI cymbals

Note to VI-pro users, I do not have a lot of things like strings (downloaded some but have not worked with),tuba,flutes and most French Horns yet. I do not know if that will change my pallette untill I spend some time with them.


----------



## José Herring (Aug 10, 2006)

I like it! I heard some of these pieces as they were coming along. I love what you did with the choirs. Really original stuff especially the gliss effect.

Ah PP again. Now I have to find that thread on dealing with envy  

Keep it up. You're an inspiration on the amount and variety of music you can accomplish. :smile:


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 10, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Wed Aug 09 said:


> Brian,Kid...I know we will finally see a game...lets do it this year. I really am a BBall freak more than football, i just like the pacing of the sport. I am also just a U of A homer, even post on the boards there now and then since I am banned from NS...pretty sorry isn't it. I have no life...:(



Says who? :D BBall is *very* important.  Yeah, we'll hook up one of these days and catch a game.  But yeah, BBall for me too, pacing is just right...

Dang, hope you're feeling better today. What a bad trip that must have been. Crazy, never heard of that before. What a freak incident.


Btw-- that time at NAMM, I went back to try and find you after I met up with the people I was meeting there. Couldn't find ya'.... you must eat really fast. :D Or maybe I'm going blind....


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 10, 2006)

uh...the tetnis thing was a joke...i am too sarcastic for my own good.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Aug 10, 2006)

Assasin is first rate Craig, really enjoyed it!

Didn't care much for the drummer in the gospel tune, my opinion being that he is not in the pocket...

You captured the Django vibe real well in the meddley, guitar lines, fiddle etc...
The comping could be a little tighter...

..but I really love Assasins :mrgreen:


----------



## Trev Parks (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Craig

Great stuff. I really enjoyed the Gypsy medley. Who's playing?


----------



## kid-surf (Aug 10, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> uh...the tetnis thing was a joke...i am too sarcastic for my own good.



Maybe I'm too trusting....


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Aug 10, 2006)

josejherring @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> I like it! I heard some of these pieces as they were coming along. I love what you did with the choirs. Really original stuff especially the gliss effect.
> 
> Ah PP again. Now I have to find that thread on dealing with envy
> 
> Keep it up. You're an inspiration on the amount and variety of music you can accomplish. :smile:



Thanks Jose

I am afraid that some of my diversity is born out of fear. As an almost starving guitarist I realized I could not afford to turn down work and preceded to know at least a little about most of the styles i might get called to play on. when i became a full time composer, i took this attitude with me. I am certainly not a specialist or a distinct artist, but I feel confident in writing for most styles. It has helped keep me afloat.

Patrick,

thanks for the comments

I could have tightned up the guitar playing on the rythym but i did not want it too clinical. Trev that should answer who is playing...

On the drums on the Gospel piece, this has been a bit of a conumdrum (sp?)

I hired a top studio guy here in LA to play it and was so dissatisfied with it I ended up programming stylus with the New Orleans stuff as a start point. It is not perfect but far better than it was. If i can get the budget I will rerecord drums on that track. The mix is also a little bright.


----------



## Trev Parks (Aug 10, 2006)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Aug 10 said:


> I could have tightned up the guitar playing on the rythym but i did not want it too clinical. Trev that should answer who is playing...



Loose = cool in this case. Nice playing, nice vibe. I didn't know you were a guitar man!.


----------



## Sean Beeson (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice tunes. I liked Assassin a lot.


----------



## lux (Aug 11, 2006)

i think not posting here you keep low our mood, not your profile.

Inspiring music as usual. I think the Gipsy reminds to us all that there's something else in the world of music than soundtrack music.

Luca


----------

